# So I'm Eating My Dinner And



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I look over and two of my Koi Angels are laying eggs and fertilizing them on the overflow pipe in my 90 gallon planted community tank. So I'm saying "Crap" cause now they have chased all the other fish to the opposite end of the tank and will attack if any come near. Research says that the odds are against them raising the fry in a community tank but if they get too agressive I'm going to be selling a mated pair of Koi Angels!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoooo! Grats! lol.. sorta. I had that happen with a pair of flag fish in my tank. So small but omg aggressive when it came down to spawning.

Have they spawned and raised fry for you before?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

No they are only about 8 months old ( new tank new fish ) I have the two Koi and a black marble and all three fight like crazy, so I was shocked when I saw the two Koi spawning......I didn't even know they liked each other???


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Fish show affection for each other in ways we humans wouldn't normally recognize . Congrats!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If you don't like them, I'd love a pair that will spawn.

Will trade you for three lovelies that don't.

W


----------



## housefull (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the forum, I do think she did injure it but if i try to feed her shes very aggressive either way lol so it is almost bound to happen.


----------

